# 特に不問にふす



## Pavel Bond

今回のことは、君の日頃の勤務態度に免じて、特に不問にふす。
What is the meaning of 特に here?
_Particularly ignore_? Sounds a bit awkward. 
May be _not particularly blame you_?


----------



## frequency

That sounds "especially".  Yes, he usually has no problems on his duty, so the speaker thinks he isn't wrong, and doesn't want to blame him for the accident or trouble. 
Try, 特別に聞きたいことはありません。I have no questions to ask you further especially.


----------



## Pavel Bond

You mean that my phrase is not very natural for a Japanese native speaker? (it is taken from a textbook by a Russian author).
If yes, will it be more natural without 特に, just 今回のことは、君の日頃の勤務態度に免じて、不問にふす ? 
Or may be it is better to use some other word instead of 特に?


----------



## frequency

Pavel Bond said:


> You mean that my phrase is not very natural for a Japanese native speaker? (it is taken from a textbook by a Russian author).


No, that sentence is fine and formal. I just rephrased it to give you an easier version.

Or you can try [特に不問][である] or [特に不問][にふす]. He says 不問, negation. In other words, he says 特に問うことはない、特に問わない.
～にふす・ふする means "to manage to". He manages to 特に問わない.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you.


----------



## Flaminius

I'd say 特に不問にふす is awkward.  While the text should mean, "I let you off the hook as a favour," 特に不問 is a set phrase for "no requirements" for job descriptions.  The no-requirements sense arise from 特に modifying 問 to create a constituent and that constituent being modified by 不.  It sounds really an ad-hoc analysis to the extreme but I think 不問 in this case is the shorthand of 問わない.

Thus the construction is:
[特に問わ]ない

In other words, the scope of negation is 特に問う.  In contrast, the construction becoming of your text is:
特に[問わない]
, for which the scope of nagetion is 問う.

I find it difficult to use 特に in the latter construction.  Perhaps my impression is influenced by too much attention on the set phrase I discussed above, but I would use 特別に or 敢えて to convey the same sense as your text.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Flaminius said:


> I'd say 特に不問にふす is awkward.  While the text should mean, "I let you off the hook as a favour," 特に不問
> I find it difficult to use 特に in the latter construction.  Perhaps my impression is influenced by too much attention on the set phrase I discussed above, but I would use 特別に or 敢えて to convey the same sense as your text.


Sorry, I don't quite understand why? What will change with 特別に or 敢えて instead of 特に? Or it just sounds milder, more polite?


----------



## Flaminius

特に goes inside the scope of negation while 特別に and 敢えて do not necessarily do so.  This means the latter two can dtand outside the scope of negation and mean, "specially dispense you from penalty."


----------



## Otsumami

I think '*特別に*' is closed nuance which you thinking. 
This ’特に’ isn't a adverb of 不問 that next gerund . It's hidden a word "about this time" ＝今回は   

This '特に' meaning 'It's special thing for you, just this time.　

If I change it another way in japanese,

特に不問にふす（付す） =　今回については敢えて問わない。 or 　今回は*特別に*君のはたらきに免じて許す。

This situation is a boss told to a staff who mistaken something. First the boss is supposed to put some punishment  the staff. But boss is evaluating the staff's works in same time. You already got intentions of sentence.

If you were the staff, your boss has to give you a scolding about this fault , but forgive you because he know you working good other things. 
＝　今回は叱らないで、*特別に*許します。

But you can't change with other words unfortunately,because 特に不問にふす is a idiom of little old japanese. I feel little bit awkward too, because repeating 'に' 2 times.
If you hope to use *特別に *and 不問

今回は（はたらきに免じて）*特別に*不問*とする*

This is more naturally, I think. 

All word is not impolite, but only 敢えて  in another kind group.

敢えて is not bad idea, certainly this boss's attitude is just it.But it's not it might not good in this case.
I can say it's special something someone itself. >>> 敢えて is 'you can do it, but you choice don't it ' = do the opposite of what your abilities or feelings. 

敢えて不問にふす

It might put impressions to native that the boss has keep patience to give a scolding.


----------



## Pavel Bond

frequency、Flaminius、Otsumami、thank you.


----------



## frequency

Pavel Bond said:


> 君の日頃の勤務態度に免じて


He's a good boy. He doesn't need special forgiveness. So I still read


Flaminius said:


> 特に不問 is a set phrase for "no requirements"


----------



## Pavel Bond

But can't it be, that just his being a good boy is a reason for the special forgiveness? Usually boys are punished for such things, but  as this boy usually has such a good 勤務態度, the boss will act not as usual, but  特に?


----------



## frequency

Adverb can modify nouns/keiyo-dōshi.
特に不明・特に危険
And can modify verbs.
特に関わる・特にこだわる

So 特に can work these two ways:
特に不問
特にふす
The problem in your OP is which 不問 or ふす is working with 特に, because as I said the two ways are possible. So,


Pavel Bond said:


> that just his being a good boy is a reason for the special forgiveness?


This isn't impossible. 特にふす, "especially/specially I manage, treat, forgive you so" isn't impossible, but you know it goes so if you say so.
I still see きみの勤務態度に免じて、特に不問にします。（特別に/特に問わない。）

Adverbs are "add-on extra". So,


Pavel Bond said:


> just 今回のことは、君の日頃の勤務態度に免じて、不問にふす


Yes, this is a lot possible, too.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you.


----------

